# Code for Neuropathic Pain?



## ChattRiskCoder (Jun 19, 2019)

Just curious, what are you all coding for "neuropathic pain"?    

I've seen some coders use G62.9 and some say it should be to neuralgia codes.


----------



## kathrynw (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi,
Neuropathy is damage to the nerves, either with pain or not. Neuralgia is pain in the nerve, sometimes caused by neuropathy. Documentation should help point to the correct selection, but if it is unclear, query the physician.


----------

